# Help! A9 and 99 lcd-codes, no boot, nothing



## erixx (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi!!!

in fact I have much more questions but... let me tell you.
Today I started working with my pc that had been okay this week after some upgrades.
Now and then I had a bluescreen with every core at 44x (not gaming, more like working with files, scanning documents), and I had it set to 5 cores a 42x and 1 core at 44x. the voltage was somewhat high, 1.38 v.

Today I noticed my mouse and overall feeling a bit slugish, like the start menu popping up with "lag", etc.

I said to myself: who knows if this Intel Turbo thing (using 1 core with higher clock for some applications) is still beta... so I rebooted and set all 42x and lowered the core voltage a bit to 1,35 v.

Then TERROR started.
No boot, bluescreen.. and a led on the mobo lighted up. This X99 mobo (RampageV edition10) has 4 leds for faults:
bios-dram-vga-boot device
well. some boots the vga led stood on, some boots the "boot device" stood on.
Wth!.
Is my recently watercooled VGA missing in action? Is it my boot device (SSD)?

So I removed all peripherals. All hard disc drives, and exchanged the vga for another one.

No improvement.
Sometimes my keyboard or an old PS/2 is not detected.

Asus Crashfree 3 BIOS update tool with my usbdrive and a fresh bios does not work either.. the blue light of the crashfree button flashes a couple of times, but nothing happens.

Also removed the mobo battery for over a minute

I am booting with only 1 ram stick, just in case

I have switched bioses (dual bios).

Mostly all I get is
- non responsive to keyboard
- press F2 or DEL message but goes not into BIOS (only once (out of 30 boot attempts) I entered but got only a frozen bios screen)
- LCD poster messages are mainly A9 (start of setup) and 99 (super IO initialization)
also lots of other numbers and a freeze, always black screen.

Have I frustrated my CPU so much that it said bye? (6850K) Did I corrupt my BIOS? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

What does your mobo manual say about the error codes?


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 28, 2017)

Did you try the Clr CMOS button on the back of the board?

And are you running from HDMI cable or a DVI cable to your monitor? Try switching to a DVI maybe your getting some POST error and the video can't output it.


----------



## erixx (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks friends!
Alucasa: I put between brackets what both codes mean as per manual! (not very informative but..)
Mike: I get video signal both with HDMI or DP cables. but when I press F1, F2 or DEL nothing happens, the computer freezes.
Right now I pressed DEL and I have a A2 post code... froozen post image, that all.

What bothers me most is the onboard "boot device" error LED: it shows up with or without my boot SSD. Can it be more like "boot device"=BIOS access error?


----------



## erixx (Apr 28, 2017)

For those wondering: my bios settings where mostly "auto" only turbo voltage at 1,35, cpu at 42x, bus at 100mhz and cache at auto and the RAM timings manually set. Been working well until now. Only the voltage had me unhappy (started from AI Suite TPUII auto tuning, lowered a bit afterwards).

Again "A2" post code and blackscreen and cannot ctrol-alt-del at all...
reboot
Now "95" and no keyboard...

(have also tried "Mem OK" "Safe settings" and "Last known good" settings.... hardware buttons on the mobo.)


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 28, 2017)

erixx said:


> For those wondering: my bios settings where mostly "auto" only turbo voltage at 1,35, cpu at 42x, bus at 100mhz and cache at auto and the RAM timings manually set. Been working well until now. Only the voltage had me unhappy (started from AI Suite TPUII auto tuning, lowered a bit afterwards).
> 
> Again "A2" post code and blackscreen and cannot ctrol-alt-del at all...
> reboot
> ...



Sounds like the machine is just failing at random boot sequences.  I would do the following again:

1. Power device off & Pull Power cable from Powersupply
2. Pull CMOS Bat
3. Pull ALL Memory
4. Pull Video Card
5. Re-install Memory & Video (Use DVI Cable)
6. Put in CMOS Bat
7. Plug in Power cable
8. Push CLR CMOS button on back of board (Two arrow button above your BIOS Flashback)
9. Power on machine - see results.


If your still hanging after that I'd guess your mobo would be the culprit over the CPU.


----------



## erixx (Apr 28, 2017)

will try that, without any hope,  thanks. after that i will take the cpu to a shop to test it. but this weird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (((((((


----------



## erixx (Apr 28, 2017)

1 thing I learned...
Bios Flashback instructions in manual are minimal, the right ones are only on a marketing sheet somewhere on Asus site, google took me there... I always store my BIOS files with this name "number".CAP. Well it has to be, in my case, R5E10.CAP. Now the pendrive is reading and reading. After a better looking (fresh) post process it ends with ...again 96 and block.
Restart. Now a 99, but with message to press F1, then a A2, then an A9. And black screen.... 
A9 is "start of setup" in the manual. Well it stays there, for ever.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2017)

erixx said:


> 1 thing I learned...
> Bios Flashback instructions in manual are minimal, the right ones are only on a marketing sheet somewhere on Asus site, google took me there... I always store my BIOS files with this name "number".CAP. Well it has to be, in my case, R5E10.CAP. Now the pendrive is reading and reading. After a better looking (fresh) post process it ends with ...again 96 and block.
> Restart. Now a 99, but with message to press F1, then a A2, then an A9. And black screen....
> A9 is "start of setup" in the manual. Well it stays there, for ever.



RMA the board. Without necessary tools to diagnose your issue such as additional ram or a pc shop, it's difficult to determine if your board, cpu, ram are shot. And its tripping up with codes and at times not detecting devices.


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 28, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> RMA the board



+1 to this contact ASUS support start the RMA process.


----------



## erixx (Apr 28, 2017)

I have it under warranty so I just filled in the form at Caseking. Less than a year old and, man, what a load of trouble! (USB subsystem very unstable, autotuning and manual tuning is a jungle and auto-reverses every couple of weeks, so it's never really completed)...
thanks guys. like other times before, I hoped to solve it, I have already had a couple of nightmare days to get it back running so maybe it is better dead. Now thinking about staying with X99 or not...


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

Ryzen time then.


----------



## Mike0409 (Apr 28, 2017)

erixx said:


> I have it under warranty so I just filled in the form at Caseking. Less than a year old and, man, what a load of trouble! (USB subsystem very unstable, autotuning and manual tuning is a jungle and auto-reverses every couple of weeks, so it's never really completed)...
> thanks guys. like other times before, I hoped to solve it, I have already had a couple of nightmare days to get it back running so maybe it is better dead. Now thinking about staying with X99 or not...



Honestly, I would stick with the X99, perhaps the new board will work better depending on if there were revisions hardware wise. Least you have these headaches versus another platforms headaches!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2017)

erixx said:


> I have it under warranty so I just filled in the form at Caseking. Less than a year old and, man, what a load of trouble! (USB subsystem very unstable, autotuning and manual tuning is a jungle and auto-reverses every couple of weeks, so it's never really completed)...
> thanks guys. like other times before, I hoped to solve it, I have already had a couple of nightmare days to get it back running so maybe it is better dead. Now thinking about staying with X99 or not...



welcome to the world of electronics, pcbs are called printed circuit boards for a reason, out of so many units there will be ones that die in 1 day-10+ years and in between.

I used to do appliance repair and I was replacing main control boards, user interface boards, motor control boards along side drain pumps in tons of Samsung, LG, Electrolux/Frigidaire, GE machines or Machines based on those OEMs too often.



alucasa said:


> Ryzen time then.



Be a plausible idea if money is available.



Mike0409 said:


> Honestly, I would stick with the X99, perhaps the new board will work better depending on if there were revisions hardware wise. Least you have these headaches versus another platforms headaches!



2011-3 is being replaced with 2066, so in turn it's a dying platform unfortunately. Ryzen boards are getting better with bios updates @cdawall @cadaveca can attest to that.

Plus Naples is coming out this year.

However it is up to erixx what he wants to do, and I suggested getting the board RMA'd.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ideally ASUS will accept the RMA and offer cash back, but that is highly unlikely, O.P. may be stuck with an ASUS X99.
On the off chance they can't repair or supply a new board the same he should try another brand X99.


----------



## erixx (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi, thanks Caring1! that's another option.
i came just back from the shop, the only available midrange board in the city was a MSI Z170A Tomahawk. Installed, fine board. But now Windows is "*Preparing Devices*" as per boot screen since half an hour... I could not enter Windows to prepare this transition. I am bit worried if this will work without reinstalling windows.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 29, 2017)

What bios are you on and try going back to a older bios 0601.


----------



## erixx (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi LoD! The shop installed the latest (they said) to be able to boot the i7 7600:  1B.0
Anyway, I m rocking in Windows now. Have to uninstall some ASus and Intel left behinds.... AI Suite 3 Cleaner comes to mind 
And Intel Turbo Max also is pesky to remove....


----------



## erixx (Apr 29, 2017)

Just for you interested:
my Superposition benchmark with this lower z170 board, cpu (7600 non K) and half of my RAM (16mb), is the SAME as before.
My 3D Mark Tiem Spy is 500 lower (GPU sections are the same, CPU sections are lower, as expected, yes....)

I love the MSI UEFI!
But the Z170A Tomahawk is very limited at connectivity (internal and external).... It can only be a temporal solution


----------



## erixx (Jul 10, 2017)

To update this case (I quote the original situation below):

CASEKING wrote to say they return the mobo.
Asus told them "No RMA because of physical damage".
So far I have not received any proof of
a) Asus actually handling the case
b) technical details or photo of the issue

Are they kidding me?

As my story below explains, after working fine, one morning it started doing strange stuff and died. I was not "physically" manipulating anything...

Now's when you want to have bought it from a local store so you can talk and discuss en examine this!

:-(




erixx said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> in fact I have much more questions but... let me tell you.
> Today I started working with my pc that had been okay this week after some upgrades.
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2017)

erixx said:


> To update this case (I quote the original situation below):
> 
> CASEKING wrote to say they return the mobo.
> Asus told them "No RMA because of physical damage".
> ...




Get an RMA or case number and use that to contact Asus support directly and enquire about the RMA. it could be that caseking just don't want to deal with it so they lie and sends it back to you.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 10, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Get an RMA or case number and use that to contact Asus support directly and enquire about the RMA. it could be that caseking just don't want to deal with it so they lie and sends it back to you.


This. 

When it comes to refunds never trust 3rd party.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Get an RMA or case number and use that to contact Asus support directly and enquire about the RMA. it could be that caseking just don't want to deal with it so they lie and sends it back to you.



Just too add to this as i was half asleep at the time... If caseking fail to give you  an RMA number then ask to speak to or your case to be escalated to a supervisor. Ask him for an Asus RMA number if there is one. who decided to reject your RMA and pictures or proof or anything to support their reason of 'physical damage' -- If they tell you they have no RMA number then it is most likely they received the board, did a quick inspection and possibly saw some bent pins or stains somewhere on the board and decided not to waste their effort trying to RMA it on your behalf.... 

I dont think theyve been in contact with Asus so they probably wont have an RMA number, hence the reason you need to speak to a supervisor. If they still refuse to help with RMA, then contact Asus support and tell them, If the board is still under their warranty they will probably have you ship the defective board to them.

You can still go through caseking but you might need to get smart with your trade and sale of goods laws you might have in the EU. Caseking is German or Dutch so they should still be covered by EU trade/distance selling regulations. 

If they cant provide proof of their claims that its been physically abused then you can threaten them to take them to court for denying 'your right' to an RMA.

Read up on EU laws/regulations regarding distance selling.


----------



## erixx (Jul 10, 2017)

That is what I am writing them right now!


----------



## erixx (Jul 12, 2017)

So I got another reply from Caseking, with photos.
They say it is scratched (beyond possible repair) and not covered.
1) it seems to be in the Audio section, cannot appreciate any other detail. They painted the red arrow on the pics, have a look...
2) How can a scratch (possible caused during building months ago) suddenly in the morning, after having worked well the months and the day before, cause problems?

Without a better photo, I do not dare to ask you if this will be fixable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2017)

erixx said:


> So I got another reply from Caseking, with photos.
> They say it is scratched (beyond possible repair) and not covered.
> 1) it seems to be in the Audio section, cannot appreciate any other detail. They painted the red arrow on the pics, have a look...
> 2) How can a scratch (possible caused during building months ago) suddenly in the morning, after having worked well the months and the day before, cause problems?
> ...



Thats a trace by audio ports, if im not mistaken that would not cause the error codes you have but affect the audio ports.

They are trying to find every excuse to not replace the board for free. What country are you in and where does case kind reside, because you may have to put the screws to them legally now


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thats a trace by audio ports, if im not mistaken that would not cause the error codes you have but affect the audio ports.
> 
> *They are trying to find every excuse to not replace the board for free.* What country are you in and where does case kind reside, because you may have to put the screws to them legally now



Yep I agree, its time to contact ASUS directly. Have to be careful now, they might be purposely damage the board now too. 

However, I'm sure if you "promise" to purchase a few thousand dollars worth of parts and some sort of pledge to loyalty if they take care of this board right. They might cave to that, its worth a shot, before you consider any legal action.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Yep I agree, its time to contact ASUS directly. Have to be careful now, they might be purposely damage the board now too.
> 
> However, I'm sure if you "promise" to purchase a few thousand dollars worth of parts and some sort of pledge to loyalty if they take care of this board right. They might cave to that, its worth a shot, before you consider any legal action.



Not worth it if they are giving this amount of trouble, I'd report them for poor business practices.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 12, 2017)

If there not sending it back, they may have messed it up. Tell them you want the board back


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 12, 2017)

That looks 100% like a burnt trace to me, there is no sign of a scratch. They are BS you for sure. Probably they no longer have or (ever had) a deal with ASUS regarding warranties and they're playing the fool card hoping you'll give in. I doubt you'll get anywhere with them at this point.

If you can't do anything about it , it might be worth having a repair shop trying to fix it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 13, 2017)

Not to rub salt on an open wound but rather to offer advice where I've learned in the past and it seems you may have as well.

 Always take pictures before shipping for returns or RMA's. I actually go a step further and also Mark my boards or components somewhere if it all possible where it won't be noticed I had a certain company try to send me back the same motherboard and ask if the issue was resolved with a dead fan header. I turn the board over & right on the side of the 3.5 mm audio jacks for the I/O was a little Mark from the permanent marker I put there before sending it out. They literally just sent back the motherboard I sent in for replacement.  You'd be surprised the lengths companies will go to save money and not give you what is essentially a free component.

I've never had to use my pictures but I would rather have them and not need them ,then need them and not have them. so I always take 20 megapixel full HD pics of both the front and back of every component and any applicable sides(make sure to show your info or the s/n of the board in each pic since they can claim it is a image from google etc), that way I can zoom in and check to reference any damage they claim was there when they received it ....because sometimes genuine damage happens during shipping too.

i hope You get it ironed out With Asus,,,,tbh, id be surprised it they DIDNT RMA for You, they rather avoid any bad business caused from Shitty 3rd party resellers, and tech shops. i dont know who the company your dealing with is, but its all the same.

Good Luck

P.S.
a nice sharing of Your situation in Public never hurts either....meaning if You went to the Company who burned you's Facebook page, and posted your exoeriences with them, they tend to not like that


----------



## erixx (Jul 13, 2017)

Waiting for news while I appreciate a lot reading your wisdom here. Will report...
Kind regards

PD: taking HD photos is a very good tip for a lot of things, wish I had done it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 13, 2017)

erixx said:


> Waiting for news while I appreciate a lot reading your wisdom here. Will report...
> Kind regards
> 
> PD: taking HD photos is a very good tip for a lot of things, wish I had done it.



Just a burnt trace isn't enough, they need to prove you did the damage to the product. Especially if this product is within the first 6 months of use - all responsibilities for correct functioning are with the seller.

For all you know its like people say and it got damaged during shipping OR by themselves upon inspection. The Dutch law is clear on this, and effectively, it is nearly impossible for the seller to actually prove you damaged the product in the first six months, unless perhaps you've been carving your name on the PCB with a Stanley knife. This is also the intent of this law: the buyer has no plausible reason to damage something that is in use and past its 14-day grace period. The seller however does have a plausible reason to 'notice damages' because it will save them time and money.

Here you go:
Gaat het product binnen zes maanden na aankoop kapot? Of is er binnen zes maanden iets mis met het product? Dan moet de verkoper bewijzen dat dit uw schuld was. Gaat het product na zes maanden of langer kapot? Dan moet u zelf bewijzen dat dit niet uw schuld was. Hebt u het product normaal gebruikt en is het versleten? Of hebt u het verkeerd gebruikt? Dan moet u de reparatie zelf betalen. U hebt dan dus geen recht op een gratis reparatie of een nieuw product.

https://www.consuwijzer.nl/thema/garantie


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 13, 2017)

erixx said:


> Waiting for news while I appreciate a lot reading your wisdom here. Will report...
> Kind regards
> 
> PD: taking HD photos is a very good tip for a lot of things, wish I had done it.



Blast them on Social Media about your customer experience.  I bet they change their tune pretty quickly.


----------

